# Manage the draft



## graperadio (May 15, 2009)

I have a Klose unit with an offset firebox.  I think there is no better unit made today. 

When controlling oxgen in the smoke, one has the choice of the intake by the firebox, and/or the exhaust on the chimney.   I tend to adjust the intake over the exhaust.  I like to keep the exhaust fully open whenever possible.  

I have discovered that if I give emphasis to the exhaust, I get more deposits on the meat I am smoking.  I have tested this extensively and measured PPM in the smoking chamber , and have confirmed that I get more particulates when partially closing the exhaust Vs the intake.  However, I know this goes against common practice.  Any comments?


----------



## rickw (May 15, 2009)

I was taught, here and elsewhere, to always keep the stack vent fully open and control temps by intake only. So what you describe is not against common practice but is actually common place.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 15, 2009)

Exhaust fully open, always.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 15, 2009)

What they said ^^^^^^^^


----------



## graperadio (May 15, 2009)

Then why is there an adjustment mechanism on the exhaust if it is always kept fully opened?


----------



## rickw (May 15, 2009)

It is also called a rain cap, to keep the rain out.


----------



## graperadio (May 15, 2009)

I would have put a spark arrestor which could have served the same purpose and added a feature the unit could use.


----------



## bbq engineer (May 15, 2009)

Eshaust fully open...always.  Control the draft at the intake.

The exhaust damper is so you can identify if the operator knows what they are doing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!  Seriously, I believe it is for storage to close it up or to keep the rain out.


----------



## jdt (May 15, 2009)

I just thought it was there for smoke signals


----------



## bbq engineer (May 15, 2009)

I had a buddy that was having a party about 5-10 miles from his house, and since he was doing a lot of smoking, started at his house *EARLY* to make sure that all of his stuff was done for the party.  Mid day, he moves his operation the 5-10 miles...closed up the dampers and trailed the whole rig over to the party site.  In this case the dampers made the rig road worthy so ash / fire weren't blowing around on the food and or the road.  Worked like a champ.


----------



## pinkmeat (May 15, 2009)

I would say the rain theory is incorrect. Look at the way a Lang is designed. It has a cover on it already and an exhaust. I think the stack damper helps to slow the fire a little when closed a little...like 45deg. Fully open would increase the draft. I kind of played with it on Mother's Day, but didn't come up with any concrete results other than I could get it hottest with the stack damper fully open..


----------



## rickw (May 15, 2009)

I'm sure using the stack vent as a temp control method is a viable option but I can't say I have read it to be the recommended method of temp control.

 Seeing my Horizon only has the vent cap and it is recommended that it be operated fully open; looking at it as a rain cap makes more sense to me than looking at it as a means of temp control. Even the uds is ran with the vent always open with a rain cap on when not in use.


----------



## coyote-1 (May 19, 2009)

I make one exception to this rule. On windy days you can get a backdraft, wind blowing into the exhaust and mucking with temps and overall smoke. So I'll close it down a bit, and point that  side into the wind. It is always the firebox side, since I point the firebox into the wind... I also then have to close the firebox damper a bit to prevent too much airflow.


----------



## rickw (May 19, 2009)

Isn't that what a uds is for


----------

